# Redfin, pest?



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Guys, and I guess in particular the native fisho's

Question about redfin, I have seen posts and heard people discuss wether the redfin is a pest and should be removed from the lakes, or trated as a catch and release......my experiance with Redfin has never really been big as I have only been catching them off the yak, I have put them back, but should I actually be removing them from the lake?

I have no issues doing either, but I am a C&R fisho and dont take fish home to eat, so the redfin would be binned.......

Ash


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Ash , the literature that I've read suggests that redfin and carp should not be released back into the water but dispatched humanely - maybe they(cityscape et al) should supply bins - big bins the way you guys are braining them on LBG


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I checked the NSW fisheries Freshwater handbook, redfin and Carp are classified as "Pest Species" and cannot be transfered from one water to another but *"should not be return to the water"*

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/aboutus/resou ... de-2005-06

I always thought Carp had to be removed if caught in NSW not the should be approach... there you go

I know ACT uses NSW rules as a guideline.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Aleg, rather than just bin the fish, why not give them to someone who will eat them? Pest or no, seems like a horrible waste to just throw fish into the bin... especially when they are tasty as Reddies are


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks all for getting back to me.



5thofNovember said:


> Aleg, rather than just bin the fish, why not give them to someone who will eat them? Pest or no, seems like a horrible waste to just throw fish into the bin... especially when they are tasty as Reddies are


yes it is a waste, just have to make sure Leigh or Derek are around, happy to share the love......just don't know many people who eat fish in my family or mate network.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Ash: Still going to have to have that barbie at some point. Perhaps we'll be able to convert the family over to redfin munchers. Red.


Well the wife is a lost casue......my son eats fish, mind you at 2 years of age he eats anything (like his old man). BBQ is still a good idea! given your holiday though will wait till you get back.........


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good topic guys,

Perhaps u can try the 'Smash a bag of chips in a bag with some fillets' approach, worked on me and Claire thats for sure...

PS - Filleted 2 good Redfin, smashed some herbs in the mortar and pestel, placed on top and fried in some garlic butter... Pretty tasty!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXv9c84AACxfgAASUKWACghCWCo/7/+gMADGyImmnqIaNTTT1PUxMjTJmoBqp+TRpop6aTQaZGgAyBqp+1T0nqJ6mmmno1MmjTJkyNDJQd0Yq8kvPvpwK9MSn4E3BaGdH5r/QjCpLEgyr4160r4e+nAc5FgCsELd7VkmtLDkfZcTcQxaq6M/ZNulvQUNiUE6XpMyB6FFMsrA/lkURGxjz1k7aawhUOnVsS4ZmBztV/Ciaj7fUkxRVb2h+pOMrFzOo0koIOMoGXwGiMyIK3HcCUlfhXGYjkzUm4/GlnW8jhNglr5KLCC57ATxmWkhXcE9lzEO3FTKIWfxdyRThQkHv9c84A==


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

I've never eaten Redfin......strangely where I grew up they did not have a good reputation as a table fish?

I grew up on the Meander River in Tasmania, our house was literally over the road. The river had a good population of feral Redfin (the the detriment of the wild trout population), but I was also told as a young lad that they were not worth eating and full of bones.

I wish I had known they were good to eat back then, we sure wasted a lot of good fish :roll:


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah reddies (english perch) are introduced and pretty impressive predators. Like leftie said, they can breed prolifically in dams/impoundments and you just end up with a stunted population - seen this in quite few lakes around melbourne. Anyone been to sugarload reservoir :roll: ?!

They will slam any small fish - and can be pretty bad for natives, both the small stuff like galaxids as well as juveniles of our larger natives. Without sounding like a scientist hero :roll: , recently at work we were electrofishing a smallish melbourne stream. We electrofished the nicest section in the hope of galaxids, etc. We were amazed that didn't get anything for ages, not even gambusia/plague minnow, tadpoles or many bugs. Then at the end of the section, we snagged a fat 40cm reddie who had been sitting pretty as king of the area.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your replys, some interesting reading!

Leigh, do you eat the redfin out of LBG? are they pretty right to eat? if so i will be happy in future to bring a couple home for me and my son Andrew to eat.........from reading everyones comments above and forming my own opinion I beleive they are a pest and should be removed where possible, but it does seem a shame to leave them on the bank like carp! I think they might deserve a bit more respect than the carp due to their eating quality, but as I said above LBG isn't that clean at the best of times......

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

